# Something wrong here... best selling camera list from amazon.



## 5DManiac (Sep 18, 2009)

For some reason the link was broken, i think it's fixed

OK FOR SOME reason I tried 10 times to post the exact link but picture items 1-50 all Nikon. HAHA. 



Dominated by one brand: Nikon. I'm not a gearwhore by anymeans, but certainly there has to be one brand other than Nikon in there.. not even a Rebel? Something is wrong with that list. AFAIK, the Rebel outsells every dSLR by leaps and bounds, though every single item on that list is Nikon. EVERY SINGLE ONE- 1 through 50!


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 18, 2009)

all of them?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 18, 2009)

Why is that surprising to you, because you picked the wrong brand?


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 18, 2009)

PUNCHPUNCHPUNCH


----------



## 5DManiac (Sep 18, 2009)

It's surprising to me because we all know Canon is a HUGE player in the dSLR world.  I think Amazon's software that determines this stuff is probably off its rocker.  There's no way a Rebel isn't in the top 5


----------



## 5DManiac (Sep 18, 2009)

Digital SLR Photography | Top 10 Bestselling Digital SLR Cameras  Here's a more accurate take


----------



## 5DManiac (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes every single one. 1-50. I didn't even KNOW there was 50 Dslrs. I'm sure you can find it if you search on amazon. For some reason the link doesn't come out..

Here's what TPF puts as a link when i paste the actual link (which isnt this by the way):

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/photo/16265451/ref=pd_ts_pg_1?ie=UTF8&pg=1


Add this at the end:  photo/16265451/ref=pd_ts_pg_1?ie=UTF8&pg=1




robertwsimpson said:


> all of them?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 18, 2009)

Why, because it agrees with you? 

Just giving you a hard time of course... your original link didn't work for me but what I saw on Amazon when looking in the DSLR section and selecting 'sort by most popular' was a wide range of brands.


----------



## 5DManiac (Sep 18, 2009)

I can take a screenshot if you don't believe me.  I don't know why this website does that to links.  It must filter out Amazon's links.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 18, 2009)

Not saying I don't believe you, but it Amazon's site is heavily based on cookies and tracks your usage - so it could narrow the results by what's in your past search making it appear different for everyone.

If you just manually click on Cameras/DSLR's and select the sort from most popular you'll see a more broad listing than what you describe.


----------



## Dwig (Sep 18, 2009)

5DManiac said:


> ...I'm not a gearwhore by anymeans, but certainly there has to be one brand other than Nikon in there.. not even a Rebel? Something is wrong with that list. ...



Obviously, you don't have much experience with searching on Amazon.com. What's wrong is your expectation that such a list would be accurate. 

It is hard to understand why one of the giants is so unbelievably inept at data base design, but Amazon.com is absolutely the worst site I've even encountered when it comes to their internal product search. Searches usually fail to list significant items that should have been found. Brand name searches often fail to find items that can be found by entering a model number only or some other portion of its description. Its as if their database entry gnomes fail to enter the items correctly (wrong or missing tags, mis-formated brand names, ...). It is not surprising that their own search to generate a "best selling" list is severely inaccurate. From my personal experience with searching their site I would expect it to be useless.


----------



## 5DManiac (Sep 18, 2009)

All I did was click on an Amazon banner that said "See Amazon's best-selling dSLRs"

There was no search involved.



Dwig said:


> 5DManiac said:
> 
> 
> > ...I'm not a gearwhore by anymeans, but certainly there has to be one brand other than Nikon in there.. not even a Rebel? Something is wrong with that list. ...
> ...


----------



## Dao (Sep 18, 2009)

Clear all your browser cookies and see if it display a different result?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 18, 2009)

The second link of the top 10 d-slr sellers had four Canons and four Nikons, which make sense. I recently saw a 2008 world-wide sales figures chart that had Canon and Nikon in a virtual dead heat, both at right around 41 percent of the market for d-slrs, with Canon at 41 percent and Nikon at 40.7 percent.

Sony was in third place for worldwide 2008 sales.

In the 2008 Japanese market, the Rebel 450's sales were 19.1, followed by the following three Nikon models D60-10.9%, D80-10.6%, D40-9.1%,and in fifth place was the Rebel 400D-8.4% and sixth place was the EOS 40D at 6.7%. Seventh place was the Sony a350-4.2%, eight place Nikon D300 at 3.3%, ninth place seller in Japan was the Sony a200, and tenth place was the Nikon D90 with 2.2% of sales. Other places in Japan in 2008 were 11th Canon 50D-2.0%, 12th Nikon D40x at 1.9%, 13th Rebel 1000D at 1.8%,14th Sony a300 at 1.7%, and 15th Pentax K200D at 1.6%. Panasonic's Lumix G1 was 16th, while Olympus models were in 17th,18th,and 19th places. Closing out the top 20 sellers in 2008 in Japan was the Nikon D700, at 1.0% of all d-slrs sold.

In Japan, total sales were 40.4 percent for Canon, 39.0 percent for Nikon, 8.5% for Sony, 3.8% for Olympus, 1.6% for Pentax, and Panasonic had 1.4%.

So, with the 2008 Japanese market, among the Top 20 selling dslr cameras there were five Canon models, and seven Nikon models, three Sony models, and three Olympus models. Pentax and Panasonic each had one model per company in the top 20 sellers.


----------



## Dwig (Sep 18, 2009)

5DManiac said:


> All I did was click on an Amazon banner that said "See Amazon's best-selling dSLRs"
> 
> There was no search involved. ...



There wasn't a live, dynamic search done at the time you clicked the banner, but someone did a search of their database to get the list. That's the search that came to grief and reported bogus info.


----------

